# Breeding Regulation



## Abby Dad (Jan 1, 2011)

Not sure that this is knowable but I wonder if any reader would take an informed stab at it. Some countries require certain health standards of purebred stock. I believe that Sweden requires that purebreds bred there be free of PRK, for instance. I suspect northern Europe countries are at the forefront but I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

You know, I have no idea what PRK stands for, but I think genetic testing would depend on the breed of the feline because some are just genetically predisposed to certain types of ailments and conditions more than others.

Some of those may include testing for: Polycystic Kidney Disease, Pyruvate Kinase Deficiency, Hip Dysplasia, Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy, and Progressive Retinal Atrophy. You may also ask a _reputable breeder_ what their health guarantee warrants against. They may or may not include FeLV, FIP, FIV, ringworm, fleas, worms, URIs, etc.


----------

